# MINECRAFT



## mewtini (Apr 19, 2013)

Is there already a thread for this.

MINECRAFT OH MY GOSH

i'm never gonna be productive never ever ever never again ; ;


----------



## Autumn (Apr 19, 2013)

i am still 98% convinced that my teacher was the one responsible for an infestation of cows and pigs outside my minecraft house

(or vm but he may have been on a plane at the time... i don't know)


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 19, 2013)

Since the last thread, I still have my Fuchsia City map, but I haven't worked on it for months. I have half of cycling road built but I have to mine/blow up a mountain that's in the way. I also started on Cinnabar Island and tried making the gym more like in the anime but building a volcano big enough to have an arena inside isn't as easy as it sounds.
Also, if you're swimming off the east coast of Cinnabar you might find yourself falling down into a nether portal.
Also also the entrance to the gym is a switch on a Charmander/Groudon (not detailed enough to see which it's supposed to be) statue next to some hot springs. Bit I had to make the statue massive for it to look anything like a statue so the switch is in a very unfortunate position between its legs.


----------



## sovram (Apr 19, 2013)

I love Minecraft. Hopefully, I will be hosting a server for some of my friends this summer. Though the machine will only have 8GB of RAM so I don't know how many people it could handle.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 19, 2013)

I die a lot (lavaaaaaa) so I've played tons of worlds. My current one is nice and it's surrounded by caves to explore and a few cool rock formations. My computer tends to be all sorts of laggy occasionally, though, so I have to stop playing after a while.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Apr 19, 2013)

I'M ALL KINDS OF EXCITED, cause my friend has a server and he's gonna' probably turn it on tonight so he, another friend, and I can all play. 

I keep telling myself to find a way to get a server of my own running, but even if my computer was strong enough to make a small server that didn't lag, I don't know that I have to patience. ; ;


----------



## mewtini (Apr 20, 2013)

So I had a beautiful cave-house

complete with redstone deposits

and my sister said "MEWTINI LOOK _FOLLOW THAT SHEEP_"

and guess who got lost on their way home!

I built a new house! But I almost got killed. (I was walking around, see. And I fell down a waterfall, down right next to lava! And then I had to scale the waterfall using my 64 dirt blocks.)


----------



## yiran (Apr 20, 2013)

I still think that old Minecraft was better, like before the Sandstone update specifically. Maybe it's just nostalgia. MY HARD DRIVE DIED TAKING MY FIRST WORLD WITH IT UGH

What I like about Minecraft the most is probably the terrain. I just like natural terrain.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 20, 2013)

The music in Minecraft is also very pretty ; ; I just love watching the sunsets.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 20, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> The music in Minecraft is also very pretty ; ; I just love watching the sunsets.


<3

I remember the piano playing while getting killed off by a Creeper. That fit so well. Yeah.

Steeling my courage to get a few buckets of lava (if I get lucky maybe I'll find Redstone?!)


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 20, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> The music in Minecraft is also very pretty ; ; I just love watching the sunsets.


There's some chime on windows 8 that my dad's computer makes sometimes and every time I hear it I mistake it for the first note of one of the minecraft tunes.



Also how are so many people here brave enough to go into caves :(
I'm always way too afraid because of creepers.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 20, 2013)

Took the words from my mouth.  Also, am I the only one who spends hours in Creative rather than Survival?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 20, 2013)

Mewtini said:


> So I had a beautiful cave-house
> 
> complete with redstone deposits
> 
> ...


Did you not have a bed? Also, was it one of those waterfalls that's really difficult to swim up?



Mewtini said:


> <3
> Steeling my courage to get a few buckets of lava (if I get lucky maybe I'll find Redstone?!)


Yeah, I need redstone more than anything right now excepting gold (and diamonds, of course, but that's a given). Railroads are haaaard.




Murkrow said:


> Also how are so many people here brave enough to go into caves :(
> I'm always way too afraid because of creepers.


If you can invest in some iron armor (or even leather would help!), you can almost start to shrug creepers off if you're smart about it.


Speaking of music, my least favorite thing about Minecraft is that one techno song that comes on randomly.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 20, 2013)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Speaking of music, my least favorite thing about Minecraft is that one techno song that comes on randomly.


That video says that the song was removed from the game. Do you still hear it?


----------



## mewtini (Apr 20, 2013)

Blastoise: I have a bed now, not then. :3

I got my first Diamond! I need more. >:(

Also I have like 150 Redstones, so yeah.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 20, 2013)

so some of you may or may not be aware that my English class this semester used Minecraft as a textbook basically

on the last day of class (Monday) we're thinking we're going to blow up the world we created


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 21, 2013)

Zero Moment said:


> That video says that the song was removed from the game. Do you still hear it?


Yep. Heard it just yesterday.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 21, 2013)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> so some of you may or may not be aware that my English class this semester used Minecraft as a textbook basically
> 
> on the last day of class (Monday) we're thinking we're going to blow up the world we created


oh my gosh

can I have your english class

please

:D

(explosions! TNT! yeah!)


----------

